# How do you replace the headlights?



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, its simple, I need to replace my headlights. How do you do it? What do I replace? The stupid manual doesnt say. :lame: I need help big time cuz driving at 3 in the morn from work wit shot lights isn't fun. :newbie:


----------



## fchriss (Aug 8, 2006)

I remember this as being mildly annoying...

The headlight bulb is protected by a rubber boot on the back. There's a black ring that you unscrew first which then releases the boot. Now you can pull out the bulb holder and disconnect the electrical from it. Remove the bad bulb from the holder, put in the new one and reverse the rest of the process.

I did the passenger side and found the coolant reservoir was in the way. There's one bolt that holds it in place. You can unscrew it and move the reservoir around a bit to make room to work.

Driver's side will be more fun since the battery tends to be in the way. The repair books suggest removing the battery to make room to work.


----------



## caraddict (Jun 12, 2007)

I had the same problem, saw how the guy replaced nissan headlight bulbs in about 90 seconds. I'd still like to know how to do it as it was devastatingly simple.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The owners manual explains it.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah thanks I found it thank you for yalls help!


----------



## MSayers (Aug 27, 2008)

*Headlights the Easy Way*

For anyone else who looks for this, here is the easy way. It is not obvious from looking at it.

1) Unplug the large black rubber plug from the back of the bulb. It is separate from the rubber grommet.

2) Unscrew the large, black crenelated ring from around the rubber piece to unlock it and remove.

3) While holding the bulb in place (finger on contacts), pull the rubber piece off completely and remove. It slides off the base of the bulb and the lip of the housing. Be careful not to catch the wire bail that's under it.

4) Move the wire bail outward & downward (it's hinged at the bottom) to release the bulb, which now practically falls out.

5) DO NOT TOUCH THE GLASS PART of the new bulb!!

6) Insert the new bulb with the side with no contact downward, making sure the tabs fit into the housing slots.

7) Pull the wire bail up to hold the bulb in position. 

8) While holding the wire bail up, push the rubber grommet all the way onto the bulb base, then let go of the bail and slip the grommet onto the housing, making sure it's pushed all the way on all the way around.

9) Put the large ring back on, fitting into its slots, tighten to lock.

10) Plug the plug in.

Done!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

has anyone lost the high beam function?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

no one? No ideas as to what caused this?


----------

